
Angry Comcast customer set up Raspberry Pi to auto-tweet speed test results - sghi
http://arstechnica.co.uk/business/2016/02/comcast-customer-made-bot-that-tweets-at-comcast-when-internet-is-slow/
======
pgtan
> [...] 2down\9up [...] 150down\10up

the backslashes from hell

reminds me of, although not completely related

[https://xkcd.com/727/](https://xkcd.com/727/)

SCNR

PS: or, maybe he is a hardcore TeXnician, who knows.

